# Excel-Daten in Word formatieren



## ms92 (4. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe folgenes Problem:
Ich habe eine Exceltabelle, wo Events gelistet sind. Pro Zeile ein Event. Jetzt möchte ich die Daten einfach ins Word-Dokument kriegen, wo sie auch noch formatiert werden. Also im Worddokument habe ich eine Tabelle, wo aber nicht pro Zeile ein Event ist, sondern es verteilt sich auf zwei Zeilen. Wie könnte ich die Daten aus Excel leicht darüber bekommen und dass die dann auch in der Word Tabelle im richtigen Feld sind. Außerdem brauch ich nicht alle Felder Spalten aus der Exceltabelle.
Gibt es vielleicht sowas wie in PHP mit der MySQL Datenbank, wo dann die Exceltabelle als "DAtenbank" fungiert und ich das Zeile für Zeile in Word verarbeiten kann?
Gruß
ms92


----------



## larryson (4. August 2007)

Spontan fällt mir da die Serienfunktion von Word ein, die müsste das eigentlich hinbekommen. 

Versuchs mal damit!


----------



## ms92 (5. August 2007)

Danke hat funktioniert.
Für welche, die sowas ähnliches machen wollen (mich regt es nämlich immer auf in einem Forum zu lesen "Okay, hat sich erledigt, habs geschafft", wenn man genau das Problem hat  ): (ich habe Microsoft Office für Mac ich weiß nicht ob das genauso auch in anderen Versionen ist, aber sonst in der Hilfe nach "Seriendruck Katalog" suchen.
Extras->Seriendruck-Manager aufrufen
Dann unter dem Punkt "Hauptdokument" Erstellen->Katalog auswählen
Dann unter dem Punkt "Datanquelle" Datan importieren->Datenquelle öffnen und die gewünschte Datei wählen
Dann unter Seriendruckfeld die Felder der Exceltabelle an die richtige Stelle im Dokument ziehen
Und dann unter Zusammenführen auswählen "Ausgabe in neues Dokument".

Hoffe ich kann damit welchen helfen, die das gleiche Problem wie ich haben.

Gruß
ms92


----------

